# Purchased a nice set of seives



## rusty (Mar 20, 2013)

As the tittle says, went overboard and purchased this nice 6 set of sieves with bottom pan and lid, now my next project is to build an automated shaker.

I've got a casting from a very long time ago that was intended for a vibrating lap, a small fractional electric motor gets affixed to the base of this casting with an eccentric weight attached to the shaft which now rotates inside the cupped casting.

The cupped casting then is attached to a table top mounted on rubber mounts where the sieves will sit comfortably doing the tedious work of classifying the material coming from the ball mill.

Pretty simple Eh.

Essentially what I'll end up with is something very similar to the image below without the expensive shaker.


----------



## Dan Dement (Mar 20, 2013)

Rusty,

Sieves come in all different sizes for different applications. I have an interest in Diamod Sieves which come from 000 sizes up to usually 20 plate which is a little over a 1/4 ct about 4mm. I believe Encedott is a major manufacturer of sieves and they make them for all different industries. Looks to be a great find. I have been interested in buying 1/4 size sieves made out Titanium. These would be marked 6.0-6.25-6.5 type markings. Another great tool!

Dan


----------



## ctgresale (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice, I was thinking about trying to build something like that but out of PVC drain pipe parts instead of stainless. Like to see how yours works.


----------



## rusty (Mar 20, 2013)

Dan Dement said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Sieves come in all different sizes for different applications. I have an interest in Diamod Sieves which come from 000 sizes up to usually 20 plate which is a little over a 1/4 ct about 4mm. I believe Encedott is a major manufacturer of sieves and they make them for all different industries. Looks to be a great find. I have been interested in buying 1/4 size sieves made out Titanium. These would be marked 6.0-6.25-6.5 type markings. Another great tool!
> 
> Dan



Had a boo at the diamond sieve, the one shown has interchangeable plates. I doubt that I'll ever obtain any precious metals with stones.

The homesteaders in my area sold anything of value before immigrating into Canada only with the cloths they wore and perhaps a pocket full of seeds. Those same family's now own large John Deere tractors and combines and drive new diesel pickups.

I'm pleased with the sieve set i recently purchased, wondering how I got along without for so long. Once I find the mesh that suits my needs best then order in some cloth to make a screening deck.


----------



## rusty (Mar 20, 2013)

ctgresale said:


> Nice, I was thinking about trying to build something like that but out of PVC drain pipe parts instead of stainless. Like to see how yours works.



Right now my storage shed has the door iced in, this is where that much needed aluminum casting resides. I expect by the end of the week it will be warm enough for the ice to melt.

You don't need a casting to make this apparatus to encase the eccentric weight or mount the motor. 

I'll post pictures of the casting once I'm able to access it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 21, 2013)

rusty said:


> ctgresale said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, I was thinking about trying to build something like that but out of PVC drain pipe parts instead of stainless. Like to see how yours works.
> ...



What ever you do stay away from it with any kind of flame. 8)


----------



## rusty (Mar 21, 2013)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > ctgresale said:
> ...



You're not going to let me forget about my $500.00 quonset hut and the old farm house I accidentally burned to the ground.

Couple of months later i was at the main farm buying sunflower seeds for the squirrels ( birds ) the young farmer said to me gosh I was wondering what happened to the old house. He had gone over there with an excavator to demolish the house and all there was left was a huge hold in the ground and part of one chimney still standing.

Plenty of copper scrap left over from the fire, easy pickens.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 21, 2013)

rusty said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rusty said:
> ...



Only bacause I love ya, it's all in good fun. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2013)

rusty said:


> You're not going to let me forget about my $500.00 quonset hut and the old farm house I accidentally burned to the ground.



I had forgot about that to. :mrgreen: 
I think Harold had the privilege of having a garage fire if i'm not mistaken. I to have had my close calls. Once was with cardboard soaked from a gold filled spill that had dried out and spontaneous combusted. You should take special note if your reading this that filter papers can do the same thing. Update your storage receptacles to metal cans or buckets.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Mar 21, 2013)

Any university's near you rusty? They're a great source for used equip. like you've mentioned. If you need any photo's or data on the lap I have 2 of them complete. Are you running your ball mill wet or dry?


----------



## rusty (Mar 21, 2013)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> Any university's near you rusty? They're a great source for used equip. like you've mentioned. If you need any photo's or data on the lap I have 2 of them complete. Are you running your ball mill wet or dry?



if you would please post a picture of the underside of your lap so our forum member can get and idea of how to table oscillates. I can minimize or increase the oscillation by adjusting the size of the eccentric weight on the motor.

I've run the ball mill both wet and dry - mostly dry.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 21, 2013)

I have an older one, it merely hangs from the top ( is hinged at), with a cam at the bottom to rock the sieves back and forth.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Mar 21, 2013)

I was curious about your sieving experiences. I'm prone to wet sieve to 20 mesh then dry remainder for dry sieving outside. Placer Gravel. Can I send the photo's to you rusty? I'm lousy at anything electronic except breaking it or tearing it apart. They're Buehler - Vibronet Polishers. Variable speed motors.


----------



## rusty (Mar 21, 2013)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> I was curious about your sieving experiences. I'm prone to wet sieve to 20 mesh then dry remainder for dry sieving outside. Placer Gravel. Can I send the photo's to you rusty? I'm lousy at anything electronic except breaking it or tearing it apart. They're Buehler - Vibronet Polishers. Variable speed motors.



Thanks, much appreciated - [email protected]

A flour sifter from the kitchen, nada. 

I'll more than likely sieve my material as a slurry with the consistency of mud, the vibration will turn it into quick sand.


----------

